# What habits do you have that annoy your husband/wife?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you try to curb it just for them, or have you stopped altogether, or do you just not give a crap?

For me I tend to stomp when I walk. My heel digs into the floor like nobody's business. It especially irritates him because we're on the second floor and the old lady right below us hates him and already complained about me once. I don't do it on purpose, it's just how I walk. It gets crazy when I walk fast or when I'm pissed off because things shake. Sometimes I have to think twice when I stand and just walk on my toes.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Um....I can't think of any. LOL!! I'll try to think....he's never said anything though.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This is going to sound very hilly billish but sometimes I will sneak a drink directly out of the gallon Milk jug, I always get dirty looks for that.

I always blast the music in the car if a good song comes on -(in kindness, I use my ZEN & ear buds to save him the grief) and I have a tendency to be a lead foot (it is just faster than him, not dangerous- haven't had a ticket in 10 yrs), he always thinks I am going to hit a deer on the country roads. But he is the only one who has since we have been together.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This is going to sound very hilly billish but sometimes I will sneak a drink directly out of the gallon Milk jug, I always get dirty looks for that.
> 
> I always blast the music in the car if a good song comes on -(in kindness, I use my ZEN & ear buds to save him the grief) and I have a tendency to be a lead foot (it is just faster than him, not dangerous- haven't had a ticket in 10 yrs), he always thinks I am going to hit a deer on the country roads. But he is the only one who has since we have been together.


Texting or viewing this site from my phone. It is bad habit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I lick my eye glasses to clean them LOL It grosses him out.

I also hate using dryer sheets in the laundry. It's an ongoing, but ridiculously funny, battle. He'll sneak behind me and put one in. LOL


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

If he leaves a drink untouched for a long time on the table, I will drink it. If he leaves food on the table, I will eat it. One time he threw away a sandwich because he got full...I actually reached into the trash can and ate it. He called me a homeless scavenger and asked if he unknowingly married those hungry African refugees he sees on TV.
This I will do on purpose though to bug him.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:lol:

That's classic.


----------



## Just Dave (Sep 13, 2011)

Breathing.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

My H gets really irritated when I take a bite of his food to the point of throwing it all away. So when I was pregnant with all my cravings he ended up very hungry LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I close the dishwasher with my foot. After loading and adding the detergent, my hands are dirty and I don't want to touch the handle so I use my foot. My husband, standing looking stunned says "just wash your hands before you touch the handle!". Nope. The handle has been touched by other dirty hands and that would require another hand washing. Yeah, I'm weird.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I leave the top cabinets open in the kitchen. If I'm going to get in there again within a couple minutes, no point in closing it right? Well I'm 5'3"...he's 6'2"...he walks in and smacks his head on it. I actually do feel bad about that though. I'm getting better.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I leave my shoes everywhere. If I have been working in the yard, I'll drop my yard shoes when I come in. Then if I go to the store, I'll put on my flip flops or good sneakers and drop them by my chair when I return.

She tried to teach me by leaving her shoes all over the house, but it didn't bother me at all.


----------



## charlene (Jul 21, 2011)

Smoking... he left our New year's Eve party because of that.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I seem to be the only man I know who likes to have a large selection of clothes to wear, neatly organized. Its wierd, but I don't like wearing the same clothes often. Make a decent income, so I tell my wife that we'll buy an extra dresser if necessary. I probably have ten coats and five types of wool or leather overcoats. Never, ever wear things like underwear, t-shirts or socks more than three or four times. 

Yep, very poor as a kid, even lived homeless and solo at thirteen for a short time, with grungy clothes.

Now, I spent a small fortune on brazillian cherry floors in my home, so I don't understand my wife's need to shuffle her feet when she walks in slippers. I tell her that if her job is to sand off the 50 year finish, take a different route each time - but I wouldn't change that cute trait in her for the world.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I breath. When I sleep, I may move. If I'm really tired, I occasionally snore. I don't have the ability to read her mind.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

I sort my M&Ms by color. I then eat then two at a time, eating only the same color.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

I snore. I didn't used to, but for the last year or so it's been going on. He doesn't complain, but I know it bothers him. One night it was so bad he got up and went to the guest bedroom to sleep.

I'm also the one who pops his balloons all the time. He has a great idea and I am the voice of reason. True idealist/realist type of relationship. He doesn't complain about that either, but I know it bugs him that I rain on his parade. I don't do it all the time, but he knows by my silence that I think his idea is way out in left field somewhere.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Flossing, sleep with the fan on, drive with the AC on when it's hot out, don't wash the dogs every other day, leave the house when it's time to leave the house, yawn. I probably forget 11,000 other things on this list.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Leaving my clothes on the floor, my shoes in doorways, turning the a/c in the car on, letting the shower water run until its hot, leaving the bathroom towels everywhere, and I've been forbidden from doing laundry since I dont do it "right" a.k.a his way.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Always being right. It's true.... I'm never wrong.:rofl:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

A few years ago she would have said waking up in the morning.


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't seem to have any habits that annoy my SO, because I've asked if my cuticle-chewing bugs him, stuff like that and he says no.

The fact that I'm picky about music annoys him. He constantly tells me that he wishes I'd be more "open minded" about music and not "close my mind" to enjoying other types. Try as I might, I just can't get into country or opera. 

My work ethic seems to annoy him too. He hates the fact that I won't call in sick when he feels like taking a day off or take an extended lunch hour.

My habit of forgetting to keep phone batteries charged bugs both of us.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I push too much.

But I'm working on it and am doing MUCH BETTER. When I used to have freakouts everyday, it's now, maybe once every two weeks AND I know how to keep them to myself now.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'll walk into a room and angle the blinds differently to how he's put them. I usually feel it's too glarey otherwise. He'll then tell me to get my ass out of the bat-cave and into the sunshine.


----------

